# Microsoft Surface Tablet



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

What are your thoughts? I would love to be able to own a Windows tablet, can this one succeed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

The hardware looks great. But the win8 version will be priced closer to that of an ultrabook than a tablet, and I'm not at all sold on Windows RT because of the locked bootloader requirement and business-only sideloading. The keyboard cover could be great, but it could be terrible as well... its just too early to tell on that one.

Its success is all in how its priced and what software it has at launch. Windows Phone was a pretty innovative OS, and its bombing because it entered the game too late so nobody is developing for it. Metro is unique in that it'll have the marketshare by being on any computer running win8, but it also could drive away consumers on the desktop because of how different it is and wipe out that potential advantage.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Windows Phone was a pretty innovative OS, and its bombing because it entered the game too late so nobody is developing for it.


Timing is just as important as the item itself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

I think battery life of the win8pro version is going to have a huge impact. If I can get 7-8 hours of use out of a midgrade computer in tablet form factor I'm sold.


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

My question is are they renaming the table to avoid confusion?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't wait for this to hit the streets. I hope it instigates a reboot of the windows vendors to stop putting out crap ::cough:: ACER, DELL ::cough:: It is almost certain that when the original ipad my son the kids use dies, they will be replaced by a W8 tablet. Hopefully that is a ways away and I can give the xoom to the wife and score the first W8 tablet for the family.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Karnaj said:


> My question is are they renaming the table to avoid confusion?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Confusion regarding what?


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

wes_s said:


> I think battery life of the win8pro version is going to have a huge impact. If I can get 7-8 hours of use out of a midgrade computer in tablet form factor I'm sold.


this is me too...we've been slowly revamping our home computing setup, moving away from desktops and towards tablets and laptops with our raspberry pi as the home server. if I can get the performance of an ultrabook out of a machine with the size and battery life of a tablet, I'm pretty much 100% sold.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

I got a windows 8 tablet(Acer w500) and I have to say Microsoft really took the cake with this one, the is is smooth, its fast, and it just works.

Unlike android and iOS where I run into some problems with performance and browsing the web, with windows 8 I have no problems using touch on sites non touch capible. And I can play good games like gears of war or gta San andres, and not angry birds or fruit ninja(although those are available to download)


----------

